# Sex and Money



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I have this interesting situation.

I need a place to stay a few nights/month while I am taking call at a local hospital. This woman I know through my office manager is going to rent me a room on a nightly basis ($35/night x 3-5 nights/month - it will pay a utility and I'll only be there to shower and sleep, maybe from 8 p.m. to 8 a.m. during call).

She is also "horny for me" my office manager told me. She's off a soured, failed relationship as I am and my OM is obviously trying to hook us up.

My question is. . .when I write her a monthly check, what am I exactly paying for?

LOL. (can't help but think of the Seinfeld episode where he's diddling the cleaning woman and gets confused)

On an equally playful note, do any of you husbands or wives exchange money for sex in your marriage? What's the going rate? What does a guy get? What does a woman get?

Don't lie. I know some of you do it. 

(I can remember getting boo-ed here for suggesting a "thank you" for sex; let's see how far the boos go on this one)


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I give sex freely.

One time after we were done I went to get a $20 out of his wallet for gas the next day and he said "Be sure to tip yourself generously"  But thats as far as it's ever gone. 

I certainly don't give him any of the money I make! But we always thank each other and often talk about what we liked that the other person did. 

Sex with him isn't a service or a job to me. It's a joy, a therapy and a way to share love with him. I can't attach a price tag to that and have no desire to.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I know. . .I was just meaning playfully like you all did. 

I will be sure not to leave the check on the dresser.

Okay, the going rate is cunninglingus. . .I can live with that!!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> I know. . .I was just meaning playfully like you all did.
> 
> I will be sure not to leave the check on the dresser.
> 
> Okay, the going rate is cunninglingus. . .I can live with that!!!!


I think you are having an awful lot of fun being single ! Good for you!


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, my husband always jokes that i give massages and food and expect to receive "sexual favors" )

If the tables were turned and i was the one doing the chasing, i'd definitely have a high rate. I don't sell myself cheap. My favorite dish once or twice a week, cooked by him in some sexy shorts would work as payment!


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

YouTube - chris rock the difference between men and women

This was pretty funny (and true).

"Women can't go backwards in lifestyle. Men can't go backwards sexually."

Warning - very explicit language; don't click if you are offended by such.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Way toooo much f + ing going on in that comdey skit, but I was determined to listen all the way through. I surely agree with the idea if men had a fantastic sexual partner in the past, that they will always expect & want what she spoiled him with, so the next woman may have difficult shoes to fill, or he may let it slip "Why can't you do it like my old girlfriend". 

I am sure it is very true with alot of women what he says about the next man needing to earn more $$. I think for me personally, I wouldn't be able to go back sexually, but the $$ thing, this would not be that big of thing for me. Other more important aspects for me. All I care is --is the guy Financially Responsible & does he have a Good Work ethic? I might expect a good handyman since I am used to that. Whether he could afford more vacations & things I am currectly used to would be lower on my personal list of "big deals". But I know lots of women are like this.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I think his viewpoint, while comical and a lot of truth in it, is also kind of cynical (a lot of comedians are). I am really not that cynical; it's just that he hits a vein of truth in both sexes.

I think your 40's is a tipping point for appreciation for what you have, not always seeking for better.

I could honestly be happy with a woman who wasn't all that sexual but affectionate and loving. It really isn't everything.

And I do think women when they hit their 40's also realize money ain't everything and could live a simpler lifestyle and even crave downsizing. 

But I get what he was saying - "Cant do it. Can't move backwards."

Why do you think all the divorces are happening now and spiking? A lot of people are moving backwards economically and women are pointing fingers.

Heck, it's what the Oprah Show is all about - Simplicity.

I always found it amusing though that women struggle with simplicity so much (before age 40) and with men, it just comes so easy. I want to say, "What's the big deal? Just don't make things complicated. Don't buy things."

But then again, it is what makes a woman beautiful. Even your bodies are so complex - it's like trying to unlock a complicated orgasmic equation with your tongue, hands and penis.

Guys - simple. In. Out. In. Out. Hold still. I'm gonna cum. . .nap time.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Even if you don't give the woman a dime, IT'S GONNA COST 'YA!!!


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

It takes a strong sense of self to do role plays, according to renowned marriage/sex expert David Schnarch. In Passionate Marriage, he gives the example of a couple where the wife pretends to be his hooker, and they have great fun. He says bitter or emotionally dependent people could not role play like this. So go have fun and remember, you do not need validation from anyone else (in this forum or otherwise) in your connection with your spouse. 

As far as the room/board situation, only you know your motives there. Is it just a good deal, was the situation easy to come by without you having to make an effort for other arrangements, or are you hoping to be adored by this other woman?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> And I do think women when they hit their 40's also realize money ain't everything and could live a simpler lifestyle and even crave downsizing.
> 
> I always found it amusing though that women struggle with simplicity so much (before age 40) and with men, it just comes so easy. I want to say, "What's the big deal? Just don't make things complicated. Don't buy things."


Seriously, for me, even before my 40's, I never cared about a man with big $$, I married my husband when he made peanuts & continued to make peanuts for years into our marraige. We lived very Simple . "Simple Man" comes to mind -sung by my favorite rock group of all time. YouTube - Shinedown - Simple Man (Video) 

We never faught about $$ , we did all our own house repairs, car repairs, we scrimped & Saved cause we had a dream of living in the country. I wouldn't have even cared if the place had a outhouse - I was not one who expected much financially. But I did lust for the country & some land. 

I was high maintenance in other ways -wanted his time & attention, but never expecting to be pampered financially. I even used cloth diapers on my 1st 3 kids cause I refused to waste $$. I would be the one to say -let's skip this luxery, got to save for our country house someday. 

A man's Love was always MORE important to ME than how much he makes. I would even choose a man who made less -if if meant more time "for us".


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

A mans love and character has always been more important to me than how much he earns. I figured I can make money myself.

My husband and I role play alot and it is great. Role playing is my fantasies, and he is so cool he just plays along. I love to watch the expressions on his face.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Way toooo much f + ing going on in that comdey skit, but I was determined to listen all the way through. I surely agree with the idea if men had a fantastic sexual partner in the past, that they will always expect & want what she spoiled him with, so the next woman may have difficult shoes to fill, or he may let it slip "Why can't you do it like my old girlfriend".
> 
> I am sure it is very true with alot of women what he says about the next man needing to earn more $$. I think for me personally, I wouldn't be able to go back sexually, but the $$ thing, this would not be that big of thing for me. Other more important aspects for me. All I care is --is the guy Financially Responsible & does he have a Good Work ethic? I might expect a good handyman since I am used to that. Whether he could afford more vacations & things I am currectly used to would be lower on my personal list of "big deals". But I know lots of women are like this.


Didnt watch the skit yet, but my husband will have super difficulty finding a woman with a down below area he likes more than mine! He says its perfect, he says he could pick it out of a line up! I guess he will be missing it when Im gone. Would that be a really sad thing if THAT was what motivated my husband to change so I come home? Is a perfect P area really worth that much to a man?


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Money doesnt mean much to me. It would be fun to role play the hooker thing that Scanner suggested I would not be offended in the least if my husband were to pay me for sex, bc it would mean he would be having it with me rofl....

I actually want a simpler lifestyle now than when I was younger. I lived the expensive suburban life and it was too clichy, like high school.


----------

